# U T C



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(Applause)(Pint)

All U T C lads who are interested there will be a session ,in the Green Bricks on the wednesday 24 August 2011 in the Tugs men s corner there mybe a new addition by the name off Mr Woods hope old and new hands come along docking time 13 00hrs and leave when you are ready to go home


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Den. Have a couple for me on 24th. I'm still out here in Qatar. Just come in to port for water. WATER ! What I'd give for a beer. See you September (18th onwards) Take care
Pete


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Lads another good session this afternoon at the greenbricks and it looks great with all the pictures up on the wall and the Flag ,and the next session at the greenbricks is on the 7 September2011 all are welcome old and new, and we have calm waters but sometimes mybe a but rough (honnestden )


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Forgot to say welcome back Mr Woods see you on 7 september the usaual time


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone just to let you know had a good session at Greenbricks yesterday quiet a few turned up, it looks good with all the flags and pictures on the wall and the landlord always treats us well all ways puts a try of sandwiches on for us we have a laugh and a good old natter so if you fancy pint sandwich and a laugh come to the greenbricks with the united towing lads we will be there on the 21 september what you got to loose Mr Woods pop up for a couple of hours i think he went home (O k )


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Den. Got back last night. Quick !! When's the next sesh. I'm bl**dy GASPING !!


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

*Next Sesh*

Hi Pete, Tomorow 21st at 1300 Green Bricks, see you there.(Pint)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

ALLAN WILD said:


> Hi Pete, Tomorow 21st at 1300 Green Bricks, see you there.(Pint)
> 
> Hi Pete sorry you did not make it yesterday ,never mind will we see you on the 5 october there also, some new faces was about take it easy
> Honnestden


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi U T C lads sorry was not there on wed but nature called at the castle hill any way heard it was a good turn out once again and some more familar faces came sorry i missed them will see them at the next session on the 19 october i heard mr woods keeps popping up how " nice " of him i wonder if he got any eggs of them cockerels say it is looking swell at the Greenbricks with all the pictures and flags and what every else as been put up , Be Happy


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi another great day down at the greenbricks a bloody good laugh we had ,the landord as started putting the Christmas deco up,well the next session at the greenbricks is on the 16 November so hope to see you all again ( Be happy)


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

(==D)


Honnestden said:


> Hi another great day down at the greenbricks a bloody good laugh we had ,the landord as started putting the Christmas deco up,well the next session at the greenbricks is on the 16 November so hope to see you all again ( Be happy)


((Pint)Applause)
Hi everyone how we all doing had a good laugh today at the green bricks with( tomato )Mr Woods made an apperance again well done Mr W oods well the next session is on the 30 November hope all will make it ( be happy ) see yer soon Honnestden


----------

